# Pronounciation of beer and brewing terms



## Truman42 (14/6/13)

Im sure there are many others like me who started out by reading this and other forums and therefore didnt learn the correct pronounciation of the many brewing and beer related words until they heard someone else pronounce them.

Words like

Wort = Wert. (Always thought it was WART)

Trub = Troob

Hefeweizen = (Ive heard Heffawezzun, Hi-favizun, heffweezun, so which is correct?)

And im sure there are many more that can be added to the list to help us verbally challenged out.


----------



## scon (14/6/13)

There's Krauzen = Kryozen


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

Truman said:


> learn the correct pronunciation of the many brewing and beer related words until they heard someone else pronounce them.


There are so many borrowed words the we (quite correctly) use an Anglicised pronunciation for on a daily basis that it continually confuses me that people insist on using the WRONG pronunciation for ridiculously insignificant words (like those under discussion here). I'm not certain I could witness a non-German pronounce trub as "troob" without laughing in their face.

Don't even get me started on "wyrt". Why on Earth does anyone think it imperative to use the Old English pronunciation of the word when the spelling has been modernised (and meaning has been bastardised)?


----------



## surly (14/6/13)

Hefeweizen - I have always pronounced this "Heff-eh-vizen". I could be very wrong, but I believe Germans DO pronounce "w" with a "V" sound.


----------



## Florian (14/6/13)

Pronounce it the way you want, everyone will know what you mean.

But if you want to know how Germans or others originally pronounce words then have a look at online dictionaries, such as this:

http://dict.leo.org/ende/index_de.html#/search=hefeweizen&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on

Click on the little play button next to the German word to open a player and listen to the correct pronunciation.


----------



## verysupple (14/6/13)

Hefeweizen - "heyfa-vitzen"

I agree with bum to some extent though. I mean we wouldn't say "Munchen", we would say "Munich".

But on the other hand, that's because we have our own name for it in English. So by that logic, I think we should either say things correctly in the native language or use the English word for it, in which case it's either "heyfa-vitzen" or "wheat beer", not the bastardised pronunciation "heffa-wizen".


----------



## wbosher (14/6/13)

How do I pronounce words incorrectly online?


----------



## Florian (14/6/13)

verysupple said:


> I agree with bum to some extent though. I mean we wouldn't say "Munchen", we would say "Munich".
> 
> But on the other hand, that's because we have our own name for it in English. So by that logic, I think we should either say things correctly in the native language or use the English word for it, in which case it's either "heyfa-vitzen" or "wheat beer", not the bastardised pronunciation "heffa-wizen" or "heyfa-vitzen".


FTFY

(take it with a grain of salt, please, I really don't care how you actually pronounce it, just fixing up your logic)


----------



## mje1980 (14/6/13)

"Vee-bee" . Normally with a silent "maaate" at the end.


----------



## wbosher (14/6/13)

In Nu Zillund we hav dee bee. Not too meny drink vee bee ova hear


----------



## Yob (14/6/13)

that sounds suth efriken


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/6/13)

How do you pronounce...

"I couldnt think of anything better to start a yet another thread about"????


----------



## Truman42 (14/6/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> How do you pronounce...
> 
> "I couldnt think of anything better to start a yet another thread about"????


Thats easy its pronounced .."Your a dickhead"


----------



## QldKev (14/6/13)

wbosher said:


> How do I pronounce words incorrectly online?



Without the use of the sarcasm font how can we tell what is real?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/6/13)

Truman said:


> Thats easy its pronounced .."Your a dickhead"


Hook line and sinker....

Didnt expect to get a bite so quickly.

Dont worry mate just taking the piss.


----------



## Nick JD (14/6/13)

Whenever people speaking English use a French word to add "chique" to their subject I like to pronounce the word back to them vocalising all the silent consonents.

It's a pie with a high stack of mashed potato on it and tom sauce elegantly dripped around the plate, for $18 ... it's a gor-me*t* pie, you wanker.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (14/6/13)




----------



## WarmBeer (14/6/13)

Truman said:


> Thats easy its pronounced .."Your a dickhead"


*That's
*it's
*You're

And you're missing a comma after "easy"

I live to serve


----------



## Truman42 (14/6/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


>


You obviously do or I would still be blocked...


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> *That's
> *it's
> *You're
> 
> ...


No mention of the malformed and incorrectly used elide?

For shame!


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (14/6/13)

Ahhh...the English language.
It's all about knowing your shit or knowing you're shit


----------



## WarmBeer (14/6/13)

I thought it was something about your Uncle Jack, and what you help him do to his horse?


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

Uncle Jack just wants to dismount.

It's my other uncle you need to keep an eye on.

Black sheep. We don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Phillo (14/6/13)

:lol: I like this thread.


----------



## Truman42 (14/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> *That's
> *it's
> *You're
> 
> ...


If I knew how to bloody pronounce my words properly I wouldn't need to start a thread about it..


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

bum said:


> No mention of the malformed and incorrectly used elide?
> 
> For shame!


I don't suppose you mean ellipsis?


----------



## fletcher (14/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> *That's
> *it's
> *You're
> 
> ...


are you sure it's not a semi-colon or full stop after 'easy'?


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

Elipsis is the mark of an elide.

You may note the same root.


----------



## Nick JD (14/6/13)

Heh heh. Root.


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

Yeah I just thought I'd continue the theme.
The source of all knowledge had no references in the elision article to ellipsis. 
So I guess I was partially correct in that the ellipsis was malformed (being 2 of 3).

I have no knowledge of these things really.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/13)

Posting in the Friday thread. Be-eer.


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Posting in the Friday thread. Be-eer.


C-O...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/13)

treefiddy said:


> C-O...


No, be-eer.


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

treefiddy said:


> So I guess I was partially correct in that the ellipsis was malformed


Shit. I thought I was gonna get away with that.


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

bum said:


> Shit. I thought I was gonna get away with that.


Bst. Dy. Eva!

On topic: I couldn't give a shit about where the word comes from, I pronounce it as I see it.


----------



## Yob (14/6/13)

if your avatar is anything to go by wouldn't that mean you pronounce things twice?


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

Does Steve Buscemi usually pronounce things twice? I don't get it.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (14/6/13)

Phillo said:


> :lol: I like this thread.


I am also thinking why was I not reading this earlier.
But then again I was sober earlier...............


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

http://chickswithstevebuscemeyes.tumblr.com/


----------



## Camo6 (14/6/13)

Haha! Treefiddy's avatar has been giving me headaches for days but I can't stop staring at it.

I still pronounce sparge as sparg. When I pronounce it sparge I sound like Goldmember.


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> I still pronounce sparge as sparg.


That's just weird.


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Haha! Treefiddy's avatar has been giving me headaches for days but I can't stop staring at it.


Have you been drinking? 
You've probably been drinking, this is a beer forum after all.


----------



## Florian (14/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> I still pronounce sparge as sparg. When I pronounce it sparge I sound like Goldmember.


Sparg? With a g as in gold? WTF?


----------



## fletcher (14/6/13)

i say trub, with the 'u' as in under. saying it like 'troob' makes me feel like a try-hard for some reason


----------



## verysupple (14/6/13)

fletcher said:


> i say trub, with the 'u' as in under. saying it like 'troob' makes me feel like a try-hard for some reason


I say "troob" and "kroyzen" and I'm gald to admit I'm totally a try hard . If I wasn't trying I'd be a pro brewer by now


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

verysupple said:


> "kroyzen"


My high school German is but a dim memory these days but is that even _close_ to being correct. I'd imagine a phonetic English pronunciation would probably get you closer.


----------



## Camo6 (14/6/13)

Yeah as in the 'e' is silent. You can keep yer fancy french words. I knew a bloke who would say 'tooch' everytime someone made a witty riposte comeback. No one had the heart to tell him.


----------



## Florian (14/6/13)

fletcher said:


> i say trub, with the 'u' as in under. saying it like 'troob' makes me feel like a try-hard for some reason


Even I say it that way, that's how I read it the first time and that's how it stuck.

Never heard the word in German beforehand anyway, it's not a common word at all unless you brew beer.


----------



## Yob (14/6/13)

treefiddy said:


> Have you been drinking?
> You've probably been drinking, this is a beer forum after all.


I suspect you are taking the piss but here is a screen shot of what we see...


----------



## Florian (14/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> I knew a bloke who would say 'tooch' everytime someone made a witty riposte comeback. No one had the heart to tell him.


That is ******* funny!!


----------



## treefiddy (14/6/13)

Yob said:


> I suspect you are taking the piss but here is a screen shot of what we see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, mine shows a post count of 249.


----------



## MaltyHops (14/6/13)

Yob said:


> if your avatar is anything to go by wouldn't that mean you pronounce things twice?


but only see half of everything ... so it evens out. Simple!


----------



## manticle (14/6/13)

bee-a

As in 'havanutha bee-a mate' or 'yawunnautha bee-a mate?'


Or just 'bee-a' in response to "excuse me? What beverages do you serve in this establishment my good barkeep?'


----------



## MartinOC (14/6/13)

Hmmm... It would seem that a lot of folks around here like to get their knickers in a knot about pismronounciation of their worms (emphasis on the "piss"!).


----------



## Black Devil Dog (14/6/13)

Truman said:


> You obviously do or I would still be blocked...


Huh?


----------



## Edak (15/6/13)

I tend to pronounce as troob, cr-ow-zen and heff-a-vizen. Whatever, I don't really give two shits.


----------



## QldKev (15/6/13)

To get the pronunciation correct for Friday nights we would also need a slur font.


----------



## Maxt (15/6/13)

I got my pronunciations from listening to a number of brewers, a couple of them commercial (which isn't to se they are correct either).
Used to say.................. now say
Krow-zen (as in cow) Kroi-zen
Wheat beer. Heff-vy-tzen
Trub (as in tub) Same
Wort Wirt (as in dirt)

The more subjective ones are things like diacetyl:
Die-ass-uh-tul, or die-ah-see-tul, 

Anyway, neither pronunciation (as apposed to pronounciation), make better or worse beer.


----------



## Parks (15/6/13)

bum said:


> No mention of the malformed and incorrectly used elide?
> 
> For shame!


Ellipsis? ...


----------



## bum (15/6/13)

How many times must one repeat oneself?


----------



## WarmBeer (15/6/13)

bum said:


> How many times must one repeat oneself?


The answer, my friend,
is blowin' in the wind


----------



## Nick JD (15/6/13)

bum said:


> How many times must one repeat oneself?


Once. After that it's your problem.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/13)

So is it Nuremberg or *Nürnberg ??*


----------



## bcp (15/6/13)

Well, I don't pretend to know, but Kroi-zen or Kryosen don't seem to match my (almost total lack of) understanding of German pronunciation. After all, I watched Hogan's Heroes as a kid. 

The chick on the German side on google sounds much sexier (_hghcry z'n_ to my ears) than the english chick (_kraaaawwwsen_). [Click on the little speaker.]
http://translate.google.com/#en/de/krausen


----------

